# Anti-Spam email Blocker?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Lately i seem to be getting a lot of - what do you call it? - spam? emails. Fake bank alerts, paypal, weird private emails from weirdly-fake names , etc. etc. I just delete them without opening. I'm wondering what I can do to avoid them? I dont really know what blockers? or firewalls? I have on my computer now. I tried a couple awhile back - I think one was called Avast or something, but as with most things that just seem to shag up something else so i deleted it. Is there a good FREE solution out there? And, how do i find out what antispam programs I might have on my machine right now! Running Windows 7 , and use Hotmail (or Live or Outlook or whatever it's called!) for email Thanks.


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

slow morning?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

none said:


> slow morning?


not as slow as yours...
Anyone with any helpful input? Thanks


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> Lately i seem to be getting a lot of - what do you call it? - spam? emails. Fake bank alerts, paypal, weird private emails from weirdly-fake names , etc. etc. I just delete them without opening. I'm wondering what I can do to avoid them? I dont really know what blockers? or firewalls? I have on my computer now. I tried a couple awhile back - I think one was called Avast or something, but as with most things that just seem to shag up something else so i deleted it. Is there a good FREE solution out there? And, how do i find out what antispam programs I might have on my machine right now! Running Windows 7 , and use Hotmail (or Live or Outlook or whatever it's called!) for email Thanks.


You can set a filter for each indivual spam mail..that's about it or just delete it without opening it.
Annoying, but this is what I have to do as there is no creative way to block spam unless the email "from" address
is repeatedly coming into your inbox. 

Since each spam mail has a unique email address (phony generally ) it's hard to set a spam mail blocker unless you get repetitive spam mail from the same address source.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

My ISP must be pretty good at filtering that stuff out because 99% of the time I know where the e-mail is coming from.

The one thing I would suggest is, many of these e-mails have an option at the bottom that you can click to get off their mailing list.
Also, before you delete an e-mail, you should be able to label it as spam for your ISP, which I would think should help in the long run too.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

mrPPincer said:


> My ISP must be pretty good at filtering that stuff out because 99% of the time I know where the e-mail is coming from.
> 
> The one thing I would suggest is, many of these e-mails have an option at the bottom that you can click to get off their mailing list.
> Also, before you delete an e-mail, you should be able to label it as spam for your ISP, which I would think should help in the long run too.


If it is truly a spam email, never click on the link to get off a mailing list. This simply validates your email address. Labelling it as Spam in your ISP is the best you can do.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

AltaRed said:


> If it is truly a spam email, never click on the link to get off a mailing list. This simply validates your email address. Labelling it as Spam in your ISP is the best you can do.


OK, thanks AltaRed. 
I don't think I get real spam, at least so far. I will keep this in mind.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> My ISP must be pretty good at filtering that stuff out because 99% of the time I know where the e-mail is coming from.
> 
> The one thing I would suggest is, many of these e-mails have an option at the bottom that you can click to get off their mailing list.
> Also, before you delete an e-mail, you should be able to label it as spam for your ISP, which I would think should help in the long run too.


you must mean your email service subscription (Gmail; Hotmail. Yahoo etc).
The ISP has nothing to do with filtering spam..it comes in just like the legitimate emails on your internet link setup.

I have tried setting up filters with regular spam mail that I can't seem to unsubscribe to. It takes a lot of detail
to set up each spam mail filter and then it doesn't always work..all that has to happen is just one character
change in the subject line header and it still comes through..
Just delete it, as you can generally spot spam or Phishing emails. it's a LOT faster than having to set up
a filter for each one.."spam" or "not spam" etc.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

^I don't use an e-mail service. I just use the one my ISP offers. (eastlink).


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

mrPPincer said:


> ^I don't use an e-mail service. I just use the one my ISP offers. (eastlink).


oh I see..like Rogers email? But the same principle applies regardless whether you use the email service of your ISP or the other available
email services out there that are free to use.


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm thinking some of the other ones are more of a middleman, so by going direct with my ISP, if I label something as spam (don't think I've had to yet), it gets directly to the source (my ISP).

With a middleman in play, I think they would in all likelihood milk your e-mail for all they can get. 
ie. my guess is they get a micro-fraction of a cent each for letting certain unwelcome traffic through the gates.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

carverman said:


> oh I see..like Rogers email? But the same principle applies regardless whether you use the email service of your ISP or the other available
> email services out there that are free to use.


I agree the 'correct' language here to use is one's email service (from whoever provides it, i.e. from an ISP or third party like Google). Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

thanks guys. guess i'll just go on deleting them one by one.
another question - somebody told me that regularly changing my email password OR signing in each time i use email (rather than staying "signed in") might reduce the number of spam emails getting through. any truth to that?


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The email servers don't care if you are signed in or not when email addressed to you comes to the server. That is, until your Inbox is over capacity.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Our ISP is Cogeco and they have spam filters that remove a lot of spam. 

We also have Gmail accounts and again, Gmail filters out huge amounts of spam, but leaves it available to inspect in case you actually want to look at it. 

Seeing Jargey is using Outlook.com/Hotmail/Live. this is what he needs to do:

https://www.lifewire.com/receive-only-known-sender-email-hotmail-1174297

Could be that he is already set up the way they suggest, but just as well to check.


----------



## doitwithsam (Nov 26, 2016)

*“SPAMfighter”*

“SPAMfighter” has partnered up with Microsoft to build the strongest, safest, and most effective anti spam filter on the market. If you use Outlook, Outlook Express, Windows Mail, Windows Live Mail or Thunderbird and you want to get rid of spam mails, just install SPAMfighter. And if you use it at home, it's 100% free.


----------

